
Announcing Oracle Cloud Free Tier - fniephaus
https://blogs.oracle.com/oracle-database/freedom-to-build-announcing-oracle-cloud-free-tier-with-new-always-free-services-and-always-free-oracle-autonomous-database
======
znpy
Remember kids: Oracle doesn't have customers, only hostages!

